# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  assistive touch si ta instaloj ne iphone 4

## rmaxhuni

Un e kam nje iphone 4 kur po du me ja qit assistive touch po shkoj te Generat accessbility mirpo spo me qet me shum se triple click home si ta instaloj edhe assistive touch qe te qet butonin ne iphone ka ide ndokush

----------

